# Overcoming the Crud



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Been sick with a cold for about 3 weeks now. I've been trying to get back out on the bike but just don't have the energy/stamina out on the trial. Any advice?


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Three weeks...sounds like more than just a cold. Might think about seeing someone??


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Phillbo said:


> Been sick with a cold for about 3 weeks now. I've been trying to get back out on the bike but just don't have the energy/stamina out on the trial. Any advice?


Read this:

The Athlete?s Survival Guide to the Cold and Flu Season | TrainingPeaks


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

What colour is your crud? If it's green , you might need to see your doc about starting antibiotics


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Saw the doc last week he says it's going around and Z Pac is no good. Vit C and Zink and stay Hydrated and rest was his recommendation.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Funny you bring this up, Phillbo. I've been uncharacteristically sick, on and off, for a similar amount of time. However, a bad cold has been circulating in our home for that duration. 

Regardless, it sucks being wiped out. I still hit the gym and spin when I can, but the top end is weaker as of late. 

Ride it out, rest and drink water.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> What colour is your crud? If it's green , you might need to see your doc about starting antibiotics


That's a myth.

Cold With Green Snot? Sorry, No Antibiotics


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Timely thread. Day 4 of drumming my fingers and chomping to get back out.

Any chance your three week duration is due to repeated infection, like not washing your hands after blowing your nose, stuff like that?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

BruceBrown said:


> That's a myth.
> 
> Cold With Green Snot? Sorry, No Antibiotics


True BB but there can be exceptions eg sinusitis and pneumonia but fair enough Philbo said it was just a cold

Philbo :There is significant research that supports regular exercise helps speed recovery and that those who habitually exercise tend to develop stronger immune systems.

One guideline is if you are doing Moderate Intensity activity: 
Symptoms ABOVE neck (sneezing, sore throat, cough) - OK, go work out
Symptoms BELOW neck (fever, muscle pain, chest congestion) - Wait until symptoms resolve

But if you are doing High Intensity activity: 
Symptoms ABOVE neck (sneezing, sore throat, cough) -Wait 2-3 days AFTER symptoms have resolved 
Symptoms BELOW neck (fever, muscle pain, chest congestion)
*Take 2-4 weeks off AFTER symptoms have resolved

Working Out with a Cold: Debunking the Myths - NASM Blog


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

This has all been above the neck and I've continued easy rides a couple times a week. It help the clear out some of the funk but I have very little riding strength. Even slower than normal if that is possible


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Phillbo said:


> This has all been above the neck and I've continued easy rides a couple times a week. It help the clear out some of the funk but I have very little riding strength. Even slower than normal if that is possible


There you go. Zone 1 - keep it easy. No riding strength is your clue to keep it easy simply to help flush the system. There are more bugs out there than we can catch in a lifetime, so they all have their duration and effect on our body. You'll bounce back with patience.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Phillbo said:


> This has all been above the neck and I've continued easy rides a couple times a week. It help the clear out some of the funk but I have very little riding strength. Even slower than normal if that is possible


I saw the doc at urgent care, and I was told it's all upper respiratory nonsense, with fluid in the ears. Makes me feel drunk or lit up, quite honestly. A good ride or ski will clear it out!


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Anybody try Osha root extract to help break up the congestion?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

On the prevention side, I started using a neti pot and hydropulse nasal irrigator a little more than a year ago to treat a recurring sinus infection. Not only did my sinuses improve, but I haven't had a cold since. My work environment breeds colds and I used to get 3-4 a year. People around me are still getting sick all the time, but I never seem to catch it. I'm currently using the hydropulse device with a warm water solution of salt and baking soda 2 or 3 times a week. On occasion, I'll use it when I feel a cold coming on, get a good nights sleep, and wake up symptom free. Purely anecdotal, I know, but maybe something to try or ask your doc about.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

I have really bad allergies and the neti pot during the spring really helps me as well.


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

Zinc


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

milliesand said:


> Any chance your three week duration is due to repeated infection, like not washing your hands after blowing your nose, stuff like that?


You cannot re-infect yourself with the same bug. However, you can give it to someone else if you don't wash your hands after blowing your nose. Or by not covering your sneezes/coughs.
It is possible to pick up another virus while recovering from the first. Your immune system should be in high gear fighting off the first one, so presumably the second one wouldn't last as long. 
If you aren't feeling better over time, or have persistent fever (100.5 F or higher), chills, weakness/fatigue, shortness of breath then a visit to the doc or urgent care is reasonable. Healthy people can get pneumonia, too.


----------

